# ***OFFICIAL*** Brandon Vera vs. Jon Jones Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Brandon "The Truth" Vera facing Jon "Bones" Jones in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gonna be such a close fight, but I see JJ edging out a decision.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

As one of my favorite fighters, I can't go against Jon Jones in this one. He definitively beat Matt Hamill until that random DQ (kinda bs imo). Jon Jones by TKO (Punches) in early 1st round. Show us another spinning back elbow!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow 13-1 for JJ, didn't expect him to be a favourite ...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

14:1 now for JJ


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Vera is really hard to finish . and we don't really know if JJ can take a huge punch/kick . if this fight will be purely striking match , i think vera will catch JJ Round 2 tko .Hope i'm wrong tough i'm on JJ Wagon since the beginning .


----------



## brucelee23 (Mar 4, 2009)

Make or break for Vera !! 
All the hype he had when he first burst onto the scene of the UFC didnt really carry on as he has suffered some dodgy losses. Getting bullied by tim sylvia to a 3 round decision loss after all the shit they talked was an embarrasment. 

Time to put up or shut up if you ask me. This is the last straw chance for Vera to really put his name up there where it should be !! If vera cant work out a way to beat Jones, i see the UFC releasing him from his contract.

Come on vera, jones is young and up and coming so win or lose his career with the ufc is safe for now. Vera needs a good win !!


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

i think jones takes this one. i see him using his range to just pick vera apart then i can see vera going for the clinch and getting put on his back by sick throw and eventually being finished by rnc


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

JJ via 1st round tko. Vera is going to get tossed and pounded out.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Seems almost always lose fight for Vera.

If JJ wins - Vera will have hard time with his career
If Vera wins - Everyone will claim that JJ was overrated and he has no experience yet.

For JJ

If JJ wins - Vera will be good steping stone and he will be close to be "legit" 
If Vera winds - Not that much hurting for his career.


I think that JJ will wreck Vera.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If Vera comes into this fight in good shape and is on top of his game, this will be an awesome fight. It is a good test for Jones as well.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

(This pre-fight talk reeks of Marquardt v Sonnen)

I mean, I'm on the Bones Jones warwagon and such, but I think people are sleeping on Vera here.

This isn't gonna be a cakewalk.

Stylistically, I think Vera _could_ present some problems if he fights a well game-planned fight. Jones hasn't fought anyone with the striking / muay thai skill level of Vera. O'brien and Hamill (and even Bonnar) are nice W's, but they don't strike me as highly technical strikers.

If Vera fights a smart fight, I could see him getting a win here; albeit, it might be a boring decision  Or if Jones gets wreckless, Vera could even finish the fight {gasp}


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

look for bones to tkae vera down if vera looks to clinch. muay-tai vs. greco/judo should be interesting style matchup.
got "bones" by gnp 1st round.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

SigFig said:


> (This pre-fight talk reeks of Marquardt v Sonnen)
> 
> I mean, I'm on the Bones Jones warwagon and such, but I think people are sleeping on Vera here.
> 
> ...


 i agree, as u can tell from my avatar im also a Bones fan but i wont be betting on him this fight, the odds are too crazy. I think he will win but i dont think it will be easy. Vera is hard to takedown and can strike for days aswell.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> look for bones to tkae vera down if vera looks to clinch. muay-tai vs. greco/judo should be interesting style matchup.
> got "bones" by gnp 1st round.


don't know , Vera greco is pretty solid . but JJ took hammil with ease so we'll see .


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am so pumped for this fight, been looking forward to it for a long time, definitely has the potential to be one of the fights of the year. I'm a massive Jon Jones fan. I've been hugely impressed by what I've seen from him, and am hoping he beats Vera convincingly. The way Jones dismantled Matt Hamill was just ridiculous, just hope he puts those straight up and down elbows away!


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Expect the crazy Jon Jones bandwagon to be filled up with even more fans after he takes this fight.

Vera represents the toughest challenge of Jones' career so far, but Bones will be too explosive and he'll have too many tricks up his sleeve. 

Jon Jones wins via TKO round two.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i wanna see the vera that beat frank mir come out, i hope this is a close fight.Jon Jones takes it 3rd round tko.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

the jones love on here is crazy, i dont get why everyone thinks hes so great, and really a 85-15 betting on jones over vera is just silly, this should be a close fight, not some anderson silva vs keith jardine match.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Brandon is great nowhere.. He has mediocre MT. Good wrestling. Not slow, but not too fast.. cool cardio. I think the last guy he submitted was Silva. And not one of the title contending Silvas.

Jon Jones is super fast. Disgusting excellent striking, very creative. Crazy throws, he cuts sick angles, and his cardio is pretty damm impressive.. his clinch work is impressive as well..

TBH, Brandon isn't a cam in my opinion. But I'm taking Jon Jones by basically whatever the hell he trys in this fight...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

When I think about this fight I see Vera subbing Bones via triangle choke. I just can't help it and I'll be happily suprised if Bones hangs in there with or dominates Brandon. I just don't see it happening yet.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Just watched the Countdown to this fight.

Jon Jones looks like a beast. Training under Greg Jackson, training with guys like Rashad Evans, seeing him mature at the speed he is, it's just really exciting to watch.

I see this going the same way as the Matt Hamill fight. Everyone expected Hamill to be Jone's toughest test and he swept him aside. 

I don't really see Jones being challenged until he fights the top six or seven guys in the division.


----------



## ForzaMurray2010 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd say Jones 2nd or 3rd round TKO, Vera's good but I'd say Jones is something special at the moment. Saw Vera twice, against Jardine and Couture, pathetic against Jardine :S (lol) but I do believe he beat Couture straight up, don't know why it went against him, it was a good show uptil that fight haha

and know matter what Gonzaga comes out this show, Santos will win... brutal! I would pair him up with Velasquez right now on performance, ranking 4/5th. obviously Lesnar at top, with Carwin/Mir in 2nd and 3rd. (c'mon Carwin!! lol) can't wait to see Big Country go up them ranks the Stefan Strue fight will be so peculiar. and then you have Todd Duffee... what a division at the moment!


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Big step up for Jones. Vera may be inconsistent but he's also shown moments of genius, he's also got a lot more experience than Bones.

I think Vera will have the edge standing but eventually Jones'll get it to the ground where he'll work some sick G'n'P and get the TKO.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Jones takes this via being a god damn BEAST


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

i see vera working leg kicks and trying to stay on the outside but than jones gets a hold of him and brutally takes him down and works the GnP either to a tko or UD


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

T.Bone said:


> Big step up for Jones. Vera may be inconsistent but he's also shown moments of genius, he's also got a lot more experience than Bones.
> 
> I think Vera will have the edge standing but eventually Jones'll get it to the ground where he'll work some sick G'n'P and get the TKO.


I think the striking edge depends on how focused Vera is. Jones' striking is fast and versatile and fighters thus far have had problems dealing with it. If the same Vera that fought Couture comes, I think Bones could put him away.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm with the crowd I think bones takes it.


----------



## Franco (Sep 24, 2009)

Both fighters have long legs and arms. Gonna be great!


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Jones coming out to a good song. If Vera comes out to the Black Eyed Peas again then he got murdered song choice wise lol.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man I am looking forward to this fight!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

towwffc said:


> Jones coming out to a good song. If Vera comes out to the Black Eyed Peas again then he got murdered song choice wise lol.


 
What song???


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> What song???


New York by Jaz-z and Alicia Keys. Jones looks incredibly nervous btw.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rooting for Vera, but betting on Jones. 

Both have the skill, but I think Jones has more heart and a stronger desire to bring it.

That said, I'm hoping that'll push Brandon to really bring it himself...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man Jones has a long reach.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

This better not go to a decision since Cecil Peoples is one of the judges, and you know he's going to mess it up. Hoping Vera turns it on and goes for the kill to make it a nice good fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

What does Jones Tat say???


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

holydamn that was a slick take down.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Another illegal shot tonight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Jesus christ, what is up with the fighters tonight? Were all the rule books burned recently?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

dam -1 point for Vera


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

if that is the deciding factor of the fight im gonna murder herb dean.

wow, that was an absuletely HORRIBLE fight.

go fight SOMEBODY and get knocked out, both of you, you two are my main event and its that bad? woooooooooooooooooow. /facepalm


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

10-8 round ....nevermind its over


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

take that elbow Matt Hamill, kinda anti-climatic, felt like I was just getting hard, and then got tossed an ice bag to the groin


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

For UB



Jones landed a nasty elbow on the cheek/eye and Vera turned and covered his face and the fight was over. It didn't seem like Vera was rocked, but that his actual face was injured)


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

That elbow sounded like he hit a god damn homerun dude.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Damn that didn't even really prove anything! We still haven't seen Jones tested because he landed that damn elbow. But hey it's a fight, so Jones won.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Great outcome, lame fight. Too bad.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn it, Vera was giving him a run for his money.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

THANK GOD that card was free. This was the most dissappointing card I've ever seen. Horrible debut on Versus.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice, JJ is a beast.


----------



## Kang-War (Aug 21, 2009)

killer jones did a better job then randy


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Damn it, Vera was giving him a run for his money.


LOL due to two illegal kicks and getting his face beat on on the floor? No sir.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

towwffc said:


> Damn that didn't even really prove anything! We still haven't seen Jones tested because he landed that damn elbow. But hey it's a fight, so Jones won.


need to have him fight Tito, or maybe Randy, just anyone who can get out of the first round


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Man the sound of that elbow was brutal! Live I thought he cracked his forehead but once Vera rolled over I knew it was his eye. Unbelievable...WAR BONES!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Meh no surprises to me.....I do wish it woulda ended a little different


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Damn it, Vera was giving him a run for his money.


 
Huh????:confused02:


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn, that's a vicious elbow. The sound was nasty.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

And that's what a broken orbital looks like kids. 

So much for "take me down and you'll get submitted" he didn't even attempt anything, an illegal up kick and a caught beating. Maybe Brandon Vera will finally shut the hell up.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> THANK GOD that card was free. This was the most dissappointing card I've ever seen. Horrible debut on Versus.


You're serious? Two TKOs, a tapout due to strikes and a KO?


Some people are impossible to please.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't say I like how Jones' right arm was trapped by Herb Dean when he jumped in and then he used his left hand to punch Vera a little late IMO with the ref on him.


----------



## stphnman20 (Mar 9, 2010)

Damn!!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, Vera is such a bitch. That's all I have to say.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That elbow was vicious! It was so loud.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

why ya thanking broom county jones? theyre BOOING YOU. if anything this makes me less sure about this guy, he acted completely one dimensional and caught brandon with an elbow.

aaah *sigh* what a bad night, all thats gonna be said about this night was, sakara won, kongo won, JDS won, jones won. no fights you need to see, since the best fight only went near 1 round.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Between Vera's kick's and Kongo's knees, I really wish there could be rule changes for the UFC so we could know who the better *fighters* are.
If the elbow on the ground is going to injure quicker.... then why not change up the rules?

But I'm just being devil's advocate here, I am for the safety of my fighting idols.



EDIT: I liked the card very much. It was a little quirky, but thank god Herb Dean was there to slightly bend the rules and help us enjoy the Kongo fight.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

That was ridiculous. End of statement.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> LOL due to two illegal kicks and getting his face beat on on the floor? No sir.


1 illegal kick, on the second one Jones didn't have knee down. 

Standing up it seemed like Jones didn't want a piece of Vera and on the ground I think Vera would have eventually submitted him. 

This fight proved nothing. I really wanted to see Vera take Jones the distance.

Edit: Also I think those kicks should be fair game. If you can do that off your back you deserve to benefit off it.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> You're serious? Two TKOs, a tapout due to strikes and a KO?
> 
> 
> Some people are impossible to please.


Are you serious? Just because a fight is finished doesn't make it a great fight. Majority of the best fights ever are decisions. Don't give me that.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Almost every televised fight had a controversial or anticlimactic ending. The card might have been better if they only played the prelims.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jones is becoming ones of my favourite fighters, he finishes fights and looks solid everywhere. This was supposed to be his biggest test but finished it first round.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> You're serious? Two TKOs, a tapout due to strikes and a KO?
> 
> 
> Some people are impossible to please.


 
Hit the vBookie payout......


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

420atalon said:


> 1 illegal kick, on the second one Jones didn't have knee down.
> 
> Standing up it seemed like Jones didn't want a piece of Vera and on the ground I think Vera would have eventually submitted him.
> 
> ...


Bullshit he didn't he had BOTH down!

The fight proved that either

A) Jones' wrestling is way better than people are giving him credit for

or 

B) Vera's TDD is nothing

Betting it's the ladder.

It also proved that even when Jones isn't being that crazy wild striker he's known for being he's still a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, Jones may have never been hit yet but Vera sure the fuk has..lol


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

How can people say the fight proven nothing? Jones stopped Vera with a vicious elbow. How is this not an acceptable way to end a fight???


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Did Vera break anything? Or did he just completely puss out?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i was VERY impressed witbh Jones taking down Brandon like nothing.

i was disappointed in Brandon not taking more chances standing if he is so willing to be in guard. he had alot of options to work with it seemed and Jones GnP was somewhat sloppy.

Props to Jones on the massive elbow.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Bullshit he didn't he had BOTH down!
> 
> The fight proved that either
> 
> ...


Yep, 2nd time I saw Bones' right knee down for sure. Didn't look legal at all.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

420atalon said:


> 1 illegal kick, on the second one Jones didn't have knee down.
> 
> Standing up it seemed like Jones didn't want a piece of Vera and on the ground I think Vera would have eventually submitted him.
> 
> ...


1. yes he did.
2. Yeah? Why stay on your feet when you're a gorilla in the GnP game?
3. If he knocks out the rest of his opponents in the first round, will he never prove anything? He'll be the first title holder to never prove anything.

Please.. you're clearly hating here.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Are you serious? Just because a fight is finished doesn't make it a great fight. Majority of the best fights ever are decisions. Don't give me that.


So seeing Kongo beat the piss out of buentello was bad?

Seeing Alessio's return to form was bad?

JDS destroying Gonzaga was bad?

Seeing Jones display that he's not just a wild crazy unorthadox fighter that lands lucky strikes is bad?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Did Vera break anything? Or did he just completely puss out?


did you not see his eye after the fight? 

i hope the UFN thats coming up is better, hell ill take roy nelsons signature lay n pray style to this.

yes i agree, jon jones will have cheick kongo syndrome. he'll be a force if all he ever faces is guys with no ground game.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, Vera's orbital is for sure broken after that Mike.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

420atalon said:


> 1 illegal kick, on the second one Jones didn't have knee down.
> 
> Standing up it seemed like Jones didn't want a piece of Vera and on the ground I think Vera would have eventually submitted him.
> 
> ...


Why did you even say that Vera would have eventually submitted him?

Yeah that was only 1 illegal kick IMO also....but finishing Vera while in his guard should prove something. I mean the kid has incredible TD's and with his quickness/range/power, he's a nightmare for anyone.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

420atalon said:


> 1 illegal kick, on the second one Jones didn't have knee down.
> 
> Standing up it seemed like Jones didn't want a piece of Vera and on the ground I think Vera would have eventually submitted him.
> 
> ...


Would have eventually submitted him if only he didn't get caught by the elbow. 

Jones had two takedowns with ease and got the TKO. I don't see how that doesn't prove anything.


----------



## stphnman20 (Mar 9, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Did Vera break anything? Or did he just completely puss out?


Dude, take an elbow like that and let me know how it feels. :confused02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

"Standing up it seemed like Jones didn't want a piece of Vera and on the ground I think Vera would have eventually submitted him"

"Man you better be glad you broke my face...because I was about to kick your ass!!!""

Say huh?


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> The fight proved that either
> 
> A) Jones' wrestling is way better than people are giving him credit for
> or
> ...


It's definitely not the ladder. Vera was a candidate for the 2000 Greco Roman Olympic team. However, when you can mix stand up and take downs that well, it's often difficult for your opponent to know where to keep his weight. I think it's A. Jones showed a really impressive ability to mix his footwork up with take downs, and I think that won him the fight.


----------



## stphnman20 (Mar 9, 2010)

Jones played his cards right.. I think Jones is a better grappler then Vera but Vera has a wicked stand up.. Thats probably why Jones took him down..


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Servatose said:


> It's definitely not the ladder. Vera was a candidate for the 2000 Greco Roman Olympic team. However, when you can mix stand up and take downs that well, it's often difficult for your opponent to know where to keep his weight. I think it's A. Jones showed a really impressive ability to mix his footwork up with take downs, and I think that won him the fight.


what does a ladder have anything to do with this?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

This fight showed me that Jones has the ability to face adversity in the cage with the head kick, and then the ability to stay calm and use his skills he wasn't over excited and didn't over expose himself or leave too many openings....


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

People saying that jones proved nothing is so stupid. Let me get this straight because Jones allowed Vera to do nothing and then ended it with a huge elbow, this proved nothing....WOW.

Its like damn if Rampage never hit that hook on Chuck then Chuck would've eventually caught him. Or if Silva never Kneed Franklin he would still be champ. Statements like those are without thought.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought Vera was showing some of the best defense in the guard I have seen in the UFC in some time then he landed one shot and ended the fight....:thumbsdown:


If you are wondering I F#cking hate Jon Jones, but I cannot deny his talent.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm stunned that some folks are unconvinced with Jones' performance tonight. I don't care how much better you think Vera is from a technical aspect, or how frustrated you are that he didn't get a chance to show it, the fact remains that Jones can end a fight with one strike. Period. And he ended Vera's night, fair and square.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Whatever, if Jones can do this against the tops in the division then I will take back my words. Imo he looked a little sloppy to me as he has in lots of his fights. He does have some amazing skills so maybe he can get away with this but I have a feeling someone will catch him.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I really didn't think it would be very competitive, and that proved to be correct. Brandon Vera's last impressive victory was against Pat Barry.

That is all.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

stphnman20 said:


> Dude, take an elbow like that and let me know how it feels. :confused02:


I've taken a few elbows playing basketball to the orbital before and I know it hurts(not comparing those elbows to jones's tho). That's why I wanted to see if he actually broke anything or if he was in pain. Because if it turns out to just be pain then that's pretty disappointing.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Servatose said:


> It's definitely not the ladder. Vera was a candidate for the 2000 Greco Roman Olympic team. However, when you can mix stand up and take downs that well, it's often difficult for your opponent to know where to keep his weight. I think it's A. Jones showed a really impressive ability to mix his footwork up with take downs, and I think that won him the fight.


I was being sarcastic


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

prolyfic said:


> People saying that jones proved nothing is so stupid. Let me get this straight because Jones allowed Vera to do nothing and then ended it with a huge elbow, this proved nothing....WOW.
> 
> Its like damn if Rampage never hit that hook on Chuck then Chuck would've eventually caught him. Or if Silva never Kneed Franklin he would still be champ. Statements like those are without thought.





Shoegazer said:


> I'm stunned that some folks are unconvinced with Jones' performance tonight. I don't care how much better you think Vera is from a technical aspect, or how frustrated you are that he didn't get a chance to show it, the fact remains that Jones can end a fight with one strike. Period. And he ended Vera's night, fair and square.


I HIGHLY agree with both of these post. Rep coming your way.......:thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Always nice to see Vera lose. Vera is all hype and I don't see how Jones getting the takedown easily and stopping him with an elbow doesn't speak highly.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Vera came out to "Bebot" again? I couldn't tell b/c Rogan and Goldie were talking nonstop.

Bones' tat reads Philippians something or other.

That was the elbow heard round the world, IMO.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Vera came out to "Bebot" again? I couldn't tell b/c Rogan and Goldie were talking nonstop.
> 
> Bones' tat reads Philippians something or other.
> 
> That was the elbow heard round the world, IMO.


I told my brother in law it sounded like he hit a damn home run. Seriously brutal.


----------



## stphnman20 (Mar 9, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> I've taken a few elbows playing basketball to the orbital before and I know it hurts(not comparing those elbows to jones's tho). That's why I wanted to see if he actually broke anything or if he was in pain. Because if it turns out to just be pain then that's pretty disappointing.


Oh dude, I know something broke in there.. lol..


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I usualy jump and get excited....i cringed on this one


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Not to take anything away from Jones. He beat Vera by tko, thats that. But i put this victory somewhere in between a freak occurence and a legit win. I mean I can't really complain because Jones landed and did what he had to do. So no matter how I feel it's still a legit win. It's just ashame it had to happen so soon in the fight. This had the POTENTIAL to be so much more than it was. But that victory does belong to Jones regaurdless, he has some nasty, nasty elbows. lol


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> The fight proved that either
> 
> A) Jones' wrestling is way better than people are giving him credit for
> 
> ...


I think it's more A than B. Vera managed to defend Randy's takedowns for an entire fight yet Jones was able to toss him around fairly easily.

Both Randy & Jones are Greco-Roman wrestlers but the way they do it is pretty different, Randy grinds people out and works for position for quite some time before pulling the takedown while Jones is much more dynamic and goes right for the throw or trip. As soon as Jones gets a good hold of someone he's going flying, his first takedown on Vera was swank.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Japan says i told you them elbows are too dangerous!!!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Very impressed with Jones. Although he is going to have to clean up his top game a bit before fighting top contenders. Specifically grabbing the neck and leaving one arm extended. Joe kept saying it, and anyone who practices jiu jitsu saw how open he left himself to an arm bar. I honestly thought Vera could have ended that fight had he gone for the arm bar.

Props to Jones though. Can't wait to see what he brings to this division next.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

aerius said:


> I think it's more A than B. Vera managed to defend Randy's takedowns for an entire fight yet Jones was able to toss him around fairly easily.
> 
> Both Randy & Jones are Greco-Roman wrestlers but the way they do it is pretty different, Randy grinds people out and works for position for quite some time before pulling the takedown while Jones is much more dynamic and goes right for the throw or trip. As soon as Jones gets a good hold of someone he's going flying, his first takedown on Vera was swank.


Exactly. That first toss on Vera was so tight he had no idea what was going on.


alizio said:


> Japan says i told you them elbows are too dangerous!!!


I lul'd



> Very impressed with Jones. Although he is going to have to clean up his top game a bit before fighting top contenders. Specifically grabbing the next and leaving one arm extended. Joe kept saying it, and anyone who practices jiu jitsu saw how open he left himself to an arm bar. I honestly thought Vera could have ended that fight had he gone for the arm bar.
> 
> Props to Jones though. Can't wait to see what he brings to this division next.


Honestly I think Jones was baiting him for a pass. He knew his arm was there and he wasn't doing much else. I think he knew Vera wanted it and he was waiting for it to bounce out and get side control.


----------



## pcharles (Jan 3, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> Brandon Vera's last impressive victory was against Pat Barry.


when did he fight Pat Barry?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Did he mean Mike Patt?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Honestly I think Jones was baiting him for a pass. He knew his arm was there and he wasn't doing much else. I think he knew Vera wanted it and he was waiting for it to bounce out and get side control.


Hard to say. It looked like it was in a bad spot. I'm not on the level that these guys are though, so it very well could have been bait. I would like to hear from Bones if he meant to do that or not.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll go out on a limb and say that Vera hasn't looked impressive since finishing Mir.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> I'll go out on a limb and say that Vera hasn't looked impressive since finishing Mir.


True. His defense in the guard looked great, then that elbow landed and ended the fight........


I gotta rep you for that AV, amazing!!!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

since finishing a not fully back from motorcycle accident Mir.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Jones' wrestling is absolutely insane. Wrist control is not a good idea in mma, well with elbows allowed anyway


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

towwffc said:


> Not to take anything away from Jones. He beat Vera by tko, thats that. But i put this victory somewhere in between a freak occurence and a legit win. I mean I can't really complain because Jones landed and did what he had to do. So no matter how I feel it's still a legit win. It's just ashame it had to happen so soon in the fight. This had the POTENTIAL to be so much more than it was. But that victory does belong to Jones regaurdless, he has some nasty, nasty elbows. lol


I put this between manslaughter and attempted homicide...Vera is done, and he was never ready to go.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I meant Mike Patt, sorry, lol. 



pcharles said:


> when did he fight Pat Barry?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man, what happened to Vera. Doesn't look like he comes to fight anymore. I don't think upkicks should be illegal. What else are you supposed to do when someone is pounding you from top position. Can't always look for a submission. 

On another note someone at the bar bet me $300 that Jones can take out A. Silva. I was like I'll take that bet. He's good, but not that good. Jones vs Rashad would be interesting.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Man, what happened to Vera. Doesn't look like he comes to fight anymore. I don't think upkicks should be illegal. What else are you supposed to do when someone is pounding you from top position. Can't always look for a submission.
> 
> On another note someone at the bar bet me $300 that Jones can take out A. Silva. I was like I'll take that bet. He's good, but not that good. Jones vs Rashad would be interesting.


easiest 300 bucks ya ever made? anderson all day, and im not just saying that cuz it would be points for me. see sig.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah for anyone to say he's at Anderson Silva's level is a bit premature. But man the whole LHW division is definitely watching this kid now. Him vs Shogun, Rampage, especially Rashad cuz of his wrestling background as well and Lyoto would be quite intriguing. I hope they don't put him against Thiago Silva. Thiago's wayyy to slow. 

Think he'll probably face Bader next.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Yah for anyone to say he's at Anderson Silva's level is a bit premature. But man the whole LHW division is definitely watching this kid now. Him vs Shogun, Rampage, especially Rashad cuz of his wrestling background as well and Lyoto would be quite intriguing. I hope they don't put him against Thiago Silva. Thiago's wayyy to slow.
> 
> Think he'll probably face Bader next.



Yeah if Forrest beats Lil Nog, i would much Rather see him fight Forrest then Thiago, it wouldn't prove anything to me if he beat Thiago, i see Thiago at around Vera's level, but i would put my money on Thiago if he did fight Vera....

But if Jones beats Forrest then i say he is ready for Rampage, or the loser of Machida/Shogun


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow what can you say raise01:

please leave Lyoto alone Jones!

I wanna see him against the winner of Rashad/Rampage :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Daaamn Jones looked incredible again. Give him a top 5 guy asap.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Jonny Bones Jones continues his rise to the top of the UFC ranks. 

It doesn't matter how good your takedown defence is, Jones is going to throw you to the floor. Vera's ju-jitsu game also wasn't as impressive as he'd like us to think, on several occasions I thought that Jones left his arm out for Vera but nothing came of it. 

What an elbow to finish the fight. That must have broken something. I'd love to see a picture of Vera's face right now, because there was quite a bit of swelling next to his eye when the official announcements were being made. 

Jones has to take a step up in competition now. I would say the winner of Griffin vs. Lil Nog but that fight isn't set to take place until UFC 114. He might have to take on a Thiago Silva in the mean time, although I see that fight ending just like this one.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah if Forrest beats Lil Nog, i would much Rather see him fight Forrest then Thiago, it wouldn't prove anything to me if he beat Thiago, i see Thiago at around Vera's level, but i would put my money on Thiago if he did fight Vera....
> 
> But if Jones beats Forrest then i say he is ready for Rampage, or the loser of Machida/Shogun



I think it twitched a little bit when I read this.....Couldnt agree more T


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

I think that it's time for all of us to accept that Jon Bones Jones is the future of the LHW division. By this I mean, he is going to be unbeatable, a la Anderson Silva. At only 22 years of age he already seems invincible. He seems incredibly strong for his frame too and his skills set keep improving. Much has been said about Machida and Shogun been the top two, well, in my opinion Machida and Shogun are going to have trouble with Jones. The only thing I see as a problem is Jones stamina on the later rounds. He seems to have a big muscular upper body and if he gets tired he could be an easy prey for an elite fighter but other than that he is the most dangerous man in the LHW division right now. Last, I would like to see him fight Machida. Personally I think that's an amazing match. Why ? Because Jones size, lenght and athleticism can make things difficult for Machida. As elusive as Machida is, the octagon is going to look a lot smaller with Jones in there and with no place to run Machida is gonna have to exchange with Jones and I want to see that.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't believe people are actually suggesting that he should face the winner of Rampage/Evans. I love me some Jon Jones but that is just absurd.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

yes to all the haters, in the words of dave "take that,take that". jones steps up and deos what he does. i knew vera did not want this on the ground.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Jones would wreck Thaigo. Thaigo is a more powerful Bonnar.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

My boy Jon is a VERY BAD MAN! And to think, when I got my avi pic taken with him in Montreal at UFC 97 he was standing outside of our hotel by himself because nobody knew who he was. Those days are over for Bones 'cause everybody knows him now. The future of the LHW division is upon us.


----------



## Franco (Sep 24, 2009)

The guy is so young, hard to believe. And he man-handled Vera just like Hammill. Too bad it went down so fast. Would have liked to see some distance-fighting with Vera and Jones...they both have the longest limbs and Vera inflicts killer kicks. Go Bones!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

That elbow sounded like a baseball bat hitting Vera across the face.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah that elbow fractured something. Vera is a pretty tough dude. I wonder how Mark Hamill felt cuz he was like one of those rubber dummies...but hey he never tapped out and took it. So props...

On another note I think it's time Vera gets cut. With a combination of bad breaks, lack of motivation, and heart even it's just hasn't been working for em. 

HW - He lost against Tim Slyvia and Werdum.
LHW - Lost to Jardine, Randy, and JBJ


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I won't be modest and i will say i picked Jones in this one.
And i kinda thought it will be his elbows that will do the job...but this isn't important...
Jones was absolutely impressive last night. It's hard to believe he is only 22. He showed great maturity, great energy, he didn't let that illegal up-kick bother him too much. Solid ground and pound, great control on the ground.
And what's more impressive is the fact he is improving at a very fast pace. Every time he gets back in the ring you can see him developing into a better fighter.
I won't talk too much about the fight. For me it isn't that much to talk about. 2 words: total domination. I was a bit surprised to read some comments that said something like: "that wasn't impressive, because Vera was injured and he had to quit because of that injury !!!". EXCUSE ME ?!?
It's not like he injured himself. He got hit by a tremendous elbow. He was dominated like never before. He didn't do anything in this fight. Didn't throw one kick, one punch. He didn't do anything on the ground, and this is coming from a guy taht said something like: "if it goes to the ground, you're getting submitted".
It's simple. Jones imposed his will. He had a plan and he applied his plan perfectly.

Now, what's next for the two fighters. Especially for Jones.
The LHW division is kinda stuck at the moment imo. Wh have:
Machida-Shogun, Rampage-Evans, Lil Nog-Forrest, Tito and Chuck don't count annyway. That leaves very few possible opponents for Jones. One who could enter the ring with him could be Couture. This fight could get huge draws, because it could be marketed as "the old lion vs. the new lion"...something like that. But i think Randy will get Franklin. It's safer for him imo. I can't find one reason why Couture could win against Bones. Jones is just too explosive, too fast...too much for Randy.
And that's why, i think there is only one option for him, and his name is: Thiago Silva. Top 7 fighter, powerful, havy handed, could be dangerous for Jones. And it's a fight that could determine a fighter that will get in close title contention. I would love to see this fight. It just seems to be a very good option.
As for Vera. I think it will be Jardine. Two fighters with some bad results lately, it would be alogical fight. My second pick for him would be Luiz Cane. Another fighter coming from a big loss. But only Dana knows.

Best regards (hope you don't get bored reading this )


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

DropKick said:


> That elbow sounded like a baseball bat hitting Vera across the face.


It may as well have been.


----------



## bonesfan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jon "Bones" Jones dominated Brandon Vera. Vera tried to talk smack but it didn't go anywhere. Jon Jones is the next big thing in the UFC.


----------

